# Ohio Hunters Harvest more than 75,000 Deer during Weeklong Gun Season



## Ohio News RSS

*COLUMBUS, OH * Ohio hunters checked 75,408 white-tailed deer during the weeklong gun hunting season, Dec. 2-8, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------

